# G0759 Has Shipped!



## RVJimD (Mar 19, 2015)

My G0759 mill with DRO has shipped!  I think it only 6 weeks past their original estimate.  I ordered it mid January and they estimated February 6th delivery, which I thought was very optimistic.  Then I got the dreaded post card some others probably got saying they didn't know when it might ship.  Maybe this means the big mess at the docks out west has been cleaned up?  Guess I better go clean off the bench where this thing is supposed to sit.

Jim


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! This could be a very popular mill if Grizz can ever keep them in stock. Of course we want pics of this thing.


----------



## RVJimD (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is the first picture....


----------



## RVJimD (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, got it on the bench!  Gona reposition the hoist, drill the mounting holes in the bench and bolt it down.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great!  Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## coolidge (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice machine congrats! The size of your DRO display looks intimidating!


----------



## RVJimD (Mar 20, 2015)

It took me a few minutes to recognize the DRO was set to metric!  I got it plugged in and of course started turning the hand wheels and looking at the dials and scratching my head.  What the heck, those numbers don't seem even close!  Oh, duh, push the in/mm button once, that's much better!  

Jim


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

Yup, nice, congrats. I always love mounting a suitable size machine onto a base with storage. Can never have too much storage for tooling, closer to the machine the better!




coolidge said:


> The size of your DRO display looks intimidating!



Now you just need.....






Just kidding of course, doesn't matter, it's fine.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine is supposed to be here Monday.  I am happy for everyone.


----------

